# This is a stellar idea! round pen or???



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Self-reliant Homesteading: Pallet fence


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Good recycling use of pallets


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Forgot to add:

Make a Simple Pen out of (free!) pallets and a few metal posts. Insert the posts for stability every 2 pallets and screw the pallets together with a few wood screws.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My preference would be wood posts so there's nothing to impale the horse. Great calf or pig pen. There a pallet page on Pinterest with tons of idea.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I was thinking about doing that but too worried about nails and staples coming out... 

You could use the plastic ones?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm...not bad. It would take a lot of pallets to make a proper round pen. Those steel posts need caps!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

That's an accident waiting to happen. Pallets are 40-48" tall. In a RP, too much pressure is going to send the horse right over the top You have to have the visual barrier just as much as a physical barrier. If the head and neck are above the highest portion of the fence, not going to work. T-posts are dangerous as well when used on a working fence line. Don't have a problem with using them for pastures but riding?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep - not tall enough. I made my 60 foot diameter round pen using free posts off craigslist and buying 2x6s from a big box store. The top rail is about 5 and a 1/2 feet, and I probably should have put it at 6 feet... Cost me 700. and a lot of man hours - but well worth it and very solid. 

Lots of ways to get a safe and cost effective pen - but safety has to come first.

But in the original post, it looks like it was made as a pen for pigs or sheep, given the shelters in the back - and that is very appropriate for those panels.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think that's a great idea, though you would need A LOT of pallets to make a round pen that's tall enough. for height I would just double up on the panels, one on top of the other to give the total around 7-8ft. OR, you could always set the panels 1 1/2 ft off the ground to make it around 5'6ft tall.

Very cute idea as it is for smaller animals though


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

That is the only affordable fence to keep in our old goats, but you have to make sure the slats are up and down or else they'll use it like a ladder. I wouldn't worry about nails coming out, they're in so tight that it takes a lot of force and usually you just break the board first. They are glued and have the spiraled nails.

They are too short unless you can figure out how to make them taller.


----------

